# Daytime naps... ?



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Obviously I'm not watching Billie 24/7, however in the time I have had him, I have not once seen him have a daytime nap. My budgies always had a nap at approx the same time everyday, so I know it's normal for them. 

How about your teils, do they nap during the day?

Thanks


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I find that my tiels tend to nap for an hour or two during the day, especially when we're being quiet (even though all time at home is spent in the same room). It makes me feel better about the up to 6 hour shifts my hubby and I might spend at work throughout the day where we can't get to them.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ya Aero usually has an afternoon nap for a little bit.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmmm .. I thought it was a bit weird that Billie doesn't. He does have a couple of hours in the day where he is quiet & doesn't move, but he's observing everything going on around him with eyes wide open.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

When mine take naps its usually with one eye open and one eye closed just chilling on their perches. Usually its around two in the afternoon, they're like clockwork.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

If mine take naps they do it when I'm not around. I rarely notice them napping when they're out with me. Maybe once in a blue moon if I keep them out for several hours at a time. I really only have they out of the cage that long on the weekends, and we're usually busy getting into stuff


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

When it's really quiet my tiels will usually nap during the day


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Even when they are napping they seem to be aware of their surroundings. Mine sleep so lightly that a shadow from the window will wake them up. There is finch nest right above the window and every time one flies in they go nuts. Silly birds, maybe they think the shadow is a hawk or something.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

All my birds tend to lightly doze when they get comfy and feel safe sitting on me. If I'm not moving or talking to them, they tuck up a foot and close their eyes, but they're not really asleep because every little thing makes them open their eyes.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

My tiels and budgies all take a nap around 2.30 in the afternoon but my parrot never naps


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

any times in the afternoon but soon as i want a nap in the afternoon do i get one no lol they start chirping like mad and soon as i give up they go back to their nap lol


----------

